# Iphone Partner App Issues



## LetsGoForARide (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
New guy here. Just started driving for Uber last week. Running the iphone app, and I have some questions that I can't seem to figure out. My sincere apologies if these answers are buried here somewhere; I was unable to find them.
1. The App doesn't make an audible sound when I'm pinged (or any other time for that matter). I hear the directions through Waze, so I don't believe (but could be wrong) it's a phone/bluetooth issue.
2. From what I'm seeing online, it seems I should be able to see lots of info when I'm pinged (before I accept): Rider name, rating, surge amount (if applicable). I don't see any of that.
3. - I think I know the answer to this one. Is there a way to see Surge areas while not online? A buddy who uses Android can. 
Finally, and not really app related, but a few times I've been in the middle of surge areas (not huge surges, just orange) with no pings (once for as long as 20 minutes). Is this typical?
Any ideas/suggestions/feedback on what I'm doing wrong? 
Thank you all so much in advance!


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

1. Turn Bluetooth Off
2. You used to be able to see city, I no longer do since update.
3. go to Apple App Store download Surge app or just use riders app


----------



## LetsGoForARide (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks so much for the quick reply!
1. If I turn off bluetooth, I won't be able to hear GPS directions through car's speakers (right?). Any other work around?
2. What about name, rating, surge amount, etc.
3. Thanks!


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

When you hit navigate you will hear it through your phone speaker. I am partially deaf and I can hear it.

Accept the ride, hit the garbage can top right and you will see all PAX info
Make your decision QUICKLY to cancel (hit cancel/other) or CONTINUE (hit X top left) the ride. Wait too long to cancel and it is used against you..
I just use UBER and not Waze, easier in Connecticut unless you drive heavy traffic areas in your state...


----------



## LetsGoForARide (Jan 19, 2016)

Tried all these things last night. Didn't work. Clearly I'm doing something wrong. 
Didn't see a garbage can after accepting a ride, either.


----------



## IHmechanic (Jan 2, 2016)

I have a problem where if I get a phone call while navigating using the Über navigation, I no longer hear the verbal directions. I have to exit and relaunch the uber app to fix the problem. I use an iPhone 5S.


----------



## LetsGoForARide (Jan 19, 2016)

IHmechanic said:


> I have a problem where if I get a phone call while navigating using the Über navigation, I no longer hear the verbal directions. I have to exit and relaunch the uber app to fix the problem. I use an iPhone 5S.


It's interesting you say that. I use Waze, and on a couple of occasions have suddenly noticed that I no longer hear the voice directions (when this happens, I have no idea how long it's been silent before I noticed). I haven't been able to figure out the reason (I haven't received calls), and can't figure out how to fix it at the time. I restart the apps, reset the bluetooth, etc. It always works the next time I'm in the car. I suppose I could pull over, exit everything, turn off the car and restart it all.


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

I hit navigate using uber (I have a 5s) and hear the voice to the pick up, when at the pickup, start ride, navigate it is silent (in which should be not to annoy the pax)...


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Next time you get a ping: Before you accept - just press the 'volume up' button on your phone. You should then be able to start hearing pings.

I am not sure what volume setting the pings use (ringer or headset or other), but I have my phone sounds muted and can hear the pings fine.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Don't know if this will help but,
when I have my iPhone plugged into the iPhone cable on my car radio/stereo, I can't hear most notifications unless I have the iPod app running on the radio/stereo. These days I just plug into a USB charging cable and use a bluetooth earpiece and I hear everything.


----------

